# '89-ish Fisher Tandem (pic)



## seely (Jan 20, 2004)

Heres the one I posted about a few days ago. Can't see the rear brake under the stays in this one, or the wierd cranks since we pulled them but you get an idea of how cool this thing is. 3 pair of brakes!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

seely said:


> Heres the one I posted about a few days ago. Can't see the rear brake under the stays in this one, or the wierd cranks since we pulled them but you get an idea of how cool this thing is. 3 pair of brakes!


That is definitely a Gemini style frame but I remember it being sold only with a dark flat grey finish. It also had thumb shifters, not GripShift. Do not remember a third rim brake either.

I buddy has an older mid-'80s Fisher tandem. Team tri-color fade, fillet brazed and made by Santana.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy©®™ said:


> I buddy has an older mid-'80s Fisher tandem. Team tri-color fade, fillet brazed and made by Santana.


As far as I can tell, Tom Teesdale did all or at least most of the brazed Gemini's...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

seely said:


> Heres the one I posted about a few days ago. Can't see the rear brake under the stays in this one, or the wierd cranks since we pulled them but you get an idea of how cool this thing is. 3 pair of brakes!


seely, What is "weird" about the cranks that were on the bike?


----------

